# VisiCalc Creator Developing WikiCalc



## Von Pookie (Feb 20, 2006)

The story as I saw on Slashdot this morning:



> The creator of VisiCalc, Dan Bricklin, is working on an alpha version of WikiCalc for sometime late in February." From the article: "'It holds a lot of promise, both because it's using the spreadsheet metaphor, which is the one thing people know for working with quantitative information and because 'there's nobody better in the world to build this thing,' said Ross Mayfield, CEO of collaboration software maker SocialText. To Mayfield, WikiCalc is the answer to a problem that has been percolating for some time in the world of IT. That is, he said, that spreadsheets have traditionally been a single-user application screaming for functionality that could let multiple people edit data quickly and easily. "



Article ("printable version") is here:
http://news.zdnet.com/2102-3513_22-6040867.html?tag=printthis


----------



## Oorang (Feb 21, 2006)

That has the potential to have some serious impact. But I gotta say, until someone combines a spreadsheeet with a scripting lanquage as powerful, easy to use, and well documented as VBA, they're never going to compete.


----------



## Joe Was (Mar 10, 2006)

Humm, I wonder where "Wiki" came from?


----------

